

Ask HN: which projects are great showcases for their languages? - ibejoeb

It's commonly said that the best way to improve as a programmer is to read great code.  I recently thought about this while searching for really elegant JavaScript, which I find is a pretty tough job since the language written in some many ways.  What I really want is something like Beautiful Code, but more up to date and more focused on elegant usage of the host language.  To get started, here's what I like:<p>- Java: XOM (http://www.xom.nu/designprinciples.xhtml)<p>- Scheme: anything from Essentials of Programming Languages (http://www.cs.indiana.edu/eopl/)<p>- C++: I like QT (http://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qt/commits/master-stable), but I'm interested in others<p>I'd really like to see stunning examples of:<p>- JavaScript(!)<p>- Python<p>- Ruby<p>- Perl (just kidding)
======
daleharvey
I would also like to see an open source javascript web app written "the right
way", I have a lot of javascript code, its getting nicer, but I still feel
like I am missing something.

most large open source javascript is libraries and such, they are very
different from applications

for erlang it seems anything that comes out of <http://www.basho.com/> is a
good showcase, mochi as well.

------
iampims
C: Redis <http://github.com/antirez/redis>

